# breeding tips



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i have had my reds show some breeding actions in the past. since i put them in the 220g they have showed no intrest in breeding. i have droped the temp to about 78 to reduce agression since adding a new friend. should i raise the temp again to like 82? what could i do. iwant to supply my lfs with red fry.


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

RBP7 said:


> i have had my reds show some breeding actions in the past. since i put them in the 220g they have showed no intrest in breeding. i have droped the temp to about 78 to reduce agression since adding a new friend. should i raise the temp again to like 82? what could i do. iwant to supply my lfs with red fry.


Did you cover half the tank with cardboard?

Is your lighting correct: not too bright; simulating day/night correctly with the use of timers?

Do you play Mozart for them during tea-time?


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i didnt cover the tank at all in the past or now.

i have 1wpg timed 10/14 (dark/light).

i pump heavy metal all the time maybe that it?


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

RBP7 said:


> i didnt cover the tank at all in the past or now.
> 
> i have 1wpg timed 10/14 (dark/light).
> 
> i pump heavy metal all the time maybe that it?


sounds reasonable.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i think it would have to do more with water chemistry but some people have bred them without even trying (mayby they had correct conditions without even knowing it?)


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> i think it would have to do more with water chemistry but some people have bred them without even trying (mayby they had correct conditions without even knowing it?)


pics?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

What sizes are your reds? What decor do you have in the tank and yes, up your temp to 82 or 83 for now.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

search the forums or the web and you will fine plenty but i do think it is 25%skill of the owner,25% compadibility (if you have a male and female) and 50%luck if they do or dont breed

since most reds are captive bred i wouldnt worry about changing the lighting but rather more broader changes like ph (do it slowly), water level,temp... etc


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> i think it would have to do more with water chemistry but some people have bred them without even trying (mayby they had correct conditions without even knowing it?)


I don't believe it has anything to do with water chemistry IMO. The first time I owned p's I got two breeding pairs in a 55 gallon, and I did water changes every month or two. I've seen them breed after water changes, abundance of food, and old water with nitrates off the chart. I've seen them breed in nuetral to acidic water as well. I think it's a little bit luck yes.....but also understanding your fish a bit and their so be it if they have them, but personalities. I can make my fish go at it almost at will, but I also study my fish like crazy and have them in the living room so they are used to people too.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i have 4 reds at 8-9" and 1 super at 6" ruffly. and here is a pic of the set up would my chances be geater of breeding if i add more large reds around the size of the big ones? and if their in breeding color? because im geting 3 more and their so dark its crazy.

sould i add the black background or does it mater?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't add any fish if they are getting dark like you say. Adding fish could increase the chances but the acclamation time will reset and could take months to years. Sometimes.....just sometimes it will work but odds are not high. I've tried this many times and the only success I've had is doing with p's that have already grown up with each other then have been split into other tanks then re-introduced. As to background I say nahhh, biggest thing I've found to help p's feel more at home is floating plants and driftwood. Anything natrual, don't ask me how but I swear they know plastic from the real deal and they know it on the instinct level it seems cause I notice different behaviors in them.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i have just re-aranged the tank 1.5 weeks ago to introduce one then. and the reds that are in my tank now are not the dark ones the ones that i introduce are.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

RBP7 said:


> i have just re-aranged the tank 1.5 weeks ago to introduce one then. and the reds that are in my tank now are not the dark ones the ones that i introduce are.


Good luck! it seems you are in luck!


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

here is a decent pic of the bog wood i have in their. its just positiond diffrently. and the plants are real. i just need well alot of things but im getting their gradualy. its a big step up from a 55g to a 220g. and i thought it was expensive back then







.


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

NICE


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

im thinking of taking the large piece of bogwood out and just having smaller ones. the large one seems to block alot of light and planting area.


----------



## washburnfunk247 (Apr 20, 2007)

My p's don't need anything but fresh water change to get them to start breeding. I have a 125 gallon and i let the water get down about ten gallons and after about 12hrs of me adding the water they start their thing. I also never turn the lights off in the tank, i used to but since i moved them to a different area of the house i had kept the lights on. now when i turn the lights off they freak out, so i just leave them on. Furthermore, i believe it is just luck that mine keep doing what they are doing. I used to sell the babies to PetCo for 4-6 dollars a pop, but i have since moved about an hour from them and only see them on weekends , so i don't get a chance to raise them, more or less they just are eaten by bigger fry or my one male erbert loves to eat them, it is amazing how they can see those little fry and they go after them.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sold them at Petco?? Really? When I approached them they said they only catered to farms not individuals. At our petco you can't even donate fish. Is this just an Alaksa thing?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Never heard of any of the big box stores buying from people and 4 to 6 bucks sounds high as well.


----------



## washburnfunk247 (Apr 20, 2007)

this petco is in wisconsin, and yeah i did it , only 3 times , a total of 30 little ones the size of a quarter. I believe that they had a buyer looking though, because after a couple of days they were gone, and I have since moved from that city, otherwise i would go and get some form of proof. The regular pet store that i go to wouldn't take them for fear of eating the other fish, plus they didn't have the room. I wish I had a good camera to take better pics of them , but i am not a photographer for one and the pics that i take , the resolution is too big , and i can't figure out how to put them on here


----------

